# x324 Lift lock stuck



## ghoont (Nov 28, 2010)

I purchased a JD x324 last year and noticed the problem last year. It happened again this year. The lift lock sticks in the forward position after I manually lock the pedal by pushing it all the way forward. It eventually released after 10 minutes of fiddling with the lift pedal while simutaneously pushing and pulling at the lift lock (with all my strength). This does not seem normal to me. And this only happens when I have manually moved the pedal forward (to lock the lift when changing attachments; ie taking off deck, attaching blade). 

Is there a release that I'm missing or is there a problem? All suggestions and comments welcome.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sounds like its binding- possibly from corrosion - id pull the deck off, with the tractor shut off - get a birds eye view under the tractor and cycle the lift setup ( have a helper do that) and see if theres any binding. You might need to pull the assembly apart to clean and regrease it.


----------

